# Book Selling Opportunity



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I received this message through ebay. I don't have the storage room to handle a big lot of books but maybe you do. (I checked with these folks to make sure it was okay to share this opportunity with others.)

*[FONT=&quot]Dear two_much_stuff,[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

Hi, We are in the process of cleaning out our home for relocation and I used to work for a publishing co. called Storey Publishing. I have several hundred brand new how-to books in addition to some misc, non-fiction, etc. type books. We do not want to lug them along to our new home and are wondering if you would be interested in purchasing the whole lot of them for a very reasonable price. We are located in Hoosick Falls. Please call if interested. 518-779-7221 Thanks![/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]- ottosattic[/FONT]*


----------

